# CPT Code-right ovarian cystectomy



## mslori7 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi ,

I'm coding a laparoscopic right ovarian cystectomy and bilateral tubal ligation with filshie clip, would I code this as 58661 and 58671?

Thanks,


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

I would like to suggest to code 58662 (for O.cystectomy right), 58671-59.
58661 is not appropraite becaus eit is for oopherectomy , meaning -ectomy of the OVARY partial or total. Cystectomy is an -ectomy of the lesion in the ovary and the ovary is left intact


----------



## mslori7 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------

